# classical composer that like it very loud and slow grinding



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What up there whit Jon leifs saga symphony, before i tough it was Penderecki but after i realised Leifs music nuke most of Penderecki works in therm of slow grinding heavyness and loudness and brutallity factor.

*What up my alley if i worship Jon leifs saga symphony?*
When i first heard it whit my dad he was shock and i laught so hard, since he was not use to sutch level of intensity and power.

:tiphat: to my fellow TC buddy


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2015)

Slow grinding up your alley? I'm not sure I'm following this.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Slow-grinding mean mostly* lento *that are loud has hell, because fast pace music annoy me sometime.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I have always loved this anecdote about Leifs's Saga Symphony from Robert von Bahr of BIS Records, in an interview with MusicWeb several years ago:



> This particular CD did achieve something of a cult status in Japan thanks to Nagaoka-sensei, the guru of Classical music and stereo equipment in Japan. Nagaoka-sensei was actually quite hard of hearing in his later days, and usually cranked up the volume quite loudly. When I released the Saga Symphony, I advised my agent to go personally to him, put on Track 4 something like after 2'35, let Nagaoka-sensei fiddle with the volume, and then make a run for it. After 20 sec the house fell apart, and Nagaoka-sensei emerged from the rubble, a beatific grin over his face, with a glowing review to follow.
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2003/Sept03/bahr.htm


----------

